

Do you really need to eat your vegetables? Deliberating dropping out  MIT. - atlex2
https://medium.com/p/198fd3f12c22

======
atlex2
There’s a lot of discourse on whether to “drop out” of college to work on a
company. I think current conversations are important, but misdirected. Namely,
the question “Should I dropout?” misrepresents the end people are striving to
achieve.

Instead I think people should focus on big ambitious things they'd like to
accomplish in their lives, then enable themselves towards them.

I want to keep conversation on campus and in the community going on this
topic. I feel it's important. Specifically at MIT president Reif is looking to
revamp undergrad education-- we may be able to provide some insights.

